

Patriot Act Author Introduces Bill to Limit Use of Patriot Act - wesleyac
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/patriot-act-jim-sensenbrenner-nsa/

======
chris_wot
I've actually read the entire Patriot Act. There's nothing in the Act that
justifies the mass collection of U.S. citizen's phone calls and other data.

